# 16 ft Jumbo V summer project



## water bouy (Jul 8, 2017)

Finally made a little progress on my 1989 Lowe 16ft Jumbo V. First thing was a better trailer with new bunks several weeks ago, not the one shown.












Next is to give it an aisle in the middle bench similar to this Lund.






The ribs don't line up with the front or rear of the bench so I had to rivet angle across them and to the bottom of the bench. It'll get two cross members per side. The bench is made of .040", same as the Monark I had. I'm surprised how flexible it is so it's good this is being done before cutting out the middle piece which will be about 16 inches. Home Depot has a nice 90 degree drill attachment for $18 which came in handy.






All the insulation will come out so each side can be used for storage and go in new compartments along the sides. For now the plan is to use 5/8" composite for the floor with 22 gauge aluminum on each side unless something turns up between now and then that already has aluminum skin.






One side will get the starter battery and the other battery will go up front to spread the weight around. Undecided on a livewell. All the new stuff will get sand colored vinyl from Cabelas. Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 9, 2017)

*sand colored vinyl from Cabelas*

Check Defender Industries for vinyl, also.

richg99


----------



## water bouy (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks Rich but I still have a most of what I bought for the Monark that was 2 feet shorter than this one so it had to go. 

It took me all day to frame this much and I'm worn out. You really need young muscles and bones for this kind of stuff.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 13, 2017)

Are there any cons with walk through rear benches ? I'm tempted to give mine one like the Lund cause the bench seems a little too far from the tiller handle. I could make it L shape to hold the foam that would come out.


----------



## AZSunDevil (Jul 13, 2017)

water bouy said:


> Are there any cons with walk through rear benches ? I'm tempted to give mine one like the Lund cause the bench seems a little too far from the tiller handle. I could make it L shape to hold the foam that would come out.


Only thing I can imagine is it detracts from original engineered structural integrity. If I went and removed benches I personally would not want to take the boat out and hammer on it as hard. I have heard stories of guys removing bench seats and folding their boats up like an empty beer can.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 13, 2017)

Yeah that's always my biggest fear. I'd brace it like the middle bench before cutting it out.

Wonder if it's a problem to steer from a 90 degree angle.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 15, 2017)

Pretty much decided to box in each side lengthwise for support and storage before cutting the bench. That seems to be how the experts make up for removing a bench altogether. If it feels sturdy enough then I may box in the rear bench and cut a piece out of it so i can move my legs around.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 16, 2017)

Extending the handle about 8" and adjusting the seat location might cure the rear bench issue. I had a 1" od metal handle laying around and used braided flex with screw clamps and black duck tape.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 18, 2017)

Looks like 1/4" acm I bought this morning is going to do fine for the floor and side compartments. It was $88 per 4x8 sheet. The floor will get sand colored vinyl. The seat is mounted on plywood covered with deck paint which may get vinyl too some day.


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Jul 18, 2017)

Looking good. I am really pleased with the vinyl going into my Crestliner.


----------



## ckhenshaw4 (Jul 18, 2017)

Looking really good. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks guys.

Tuckered myself out again today framing and whatnot. This is the other side which is missing stripes so it's gonna get new fancy ones whenever the sign shop is done with em. Sold the 25 Evinrude cause I'm too old for rope starts. Gave the trolling motor to the guy who bought the Monark.






That was a pretty boat but it was missing 2 feet.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 20, 2017)

Today was tear out the deck day and I got lucky that it has a small bench up front so framing will be that much easier and there's plenty of room for one or two batteries once the floor is done. The plywood they used smelled like cedar.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 20, 2017)

Ah progress. Yes, that installed bench adds a lot of strength, and will make your next step easier.

richg99


----------



## water bouy (Jul 20, 2017)

I had put the trolling motor on it back when I thought boats were for fishing.


----------



## ncfishin (Jul 20, 2017)

Where are you in NC? I think I saw your Monark on CL. I've got a 16 ft. Monark that has unfortunately sat for about 2 yrs. I got the fish itch back this year while visiting my father in western Va, Dickinson county. I caught my first trout and limit. Needless to say, I've had the 12 footer out on farm ponds and been slaying the big bream and crappie. Not trying to hijack the thread, just curious what kind of mods you did to your Monark. Looking good on the Lowe so far.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm in Greensboro. It was on cl for for about ten days and a guy in Charlotte came and got it. I sold the 25 Merc XD separately and made out pretty well that way. This is the thread with the things I did to it. I intended to give it an aisle and then decided to get a longer boat:
https://www.forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=41364&hilit=monarl+upgrades

It was 95 degrees out there but I went back and took the rest of the wood off. The framing isn't too bad so it might get used again with another piece or two. That 3/8" plywood was some kind of strong.


----------



## ncfishin (Jul 20, 2017)

My 16 Monark is laid out the exact same way, factory rod holders and all. I really want to take my middle bench out, and have the space open with a floor. Mine seems to flex at the top of the gunnels if you manually try. Is that why you didn't take yours out?


----------



## water bouy (Jul 20, 2017)

I liked how those rod holders looked and the paint and decals were really nice. I think it would have been okay if I had braced it like I'm doing this one. But I wasn't sure if I could sell it once I started chopping on it. This one is my last boat so that really doesn't concern me. I think factory boats rely on support from the floor and side compartments when there aren't any benches. Got any pics of your boat?


----------



## ncfishin (Jul 20, 2017)

No current pics. Just bumped an ancient post in the boat house. Still got the boat, just used it as it was and neglected it for the past couple years. When I got the fishin itch again, I decided to jump back on the "big" boat. I've been using my 1236 since I parked the Monark.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 20, 2017)

I used to be hardcore about fishing and then got into shooting and loading and casting ammo for 15 years. Now I'm back at it.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 26, 2017)

Coming along slowly but shirley. Thinking about cutting strips of carpet left over from the trailer bunks and gluing it to the bottom frames and also inside the compartments to cut down on noise. The front benches were installed at different angles so they need a little work and I can't decide on hinges. The offset type I bought aren't going to work so I'll have them in the classifieds before long.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 30, 2017)

Framed one side this afternoon and checked with foam to see how much storage space will be left. Looks like each side will have one space for foam and one for storage. I'm using 1" so it can go under the floor and into tight spots. One 4x8 sheet is roughly equal to the foam in the middle bench.






The other side only took half as long.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 31, 2017)

Today was cut the bench day. The foam was white except for 2" on the bottom which was a separate brown piece.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 31, 2017)

Just wondering if the brown foam was closed-cell and the white was styrofoam?? Makes sense since the bottom few inches would get wet more often.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 31, 2017)

I believe the white is styro. The brown is tighter and not quite as crumbly.


----------



## water bouy (Aug 9, 2017)

I got a little too aggressive scrubbing off the carpet glue so I took the cut out piece to auto stores to find some touch up paint but no luck so I wound up at Home Depot where the girl matched it almost perfectly. She put a little on the corner and said a foam roller would leave no streaks. Sounds pretty easy so I might do the outside the same way if it works okay. 






Picked up the decals while I was out which turned out okay. I found the fish online and emailed it to em. They also made two nice stripes like the Monark had.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 9, 2017)

Neat. Going to be a jewel. 

Probably won't be allowed fishing, it will look so good.

Ha Ha. richg99


----------



## water bouy (Aug 9, 2017)

Hehe. I forgot all about the fishing part. At the rate it's going this may be a summer, fall and winter project.


----------



## water bouy (Aug 10, 2017)

Got most of the rear pieces cut this morning before my back turned into a knot. A good Porter Cable jigsaw will go right through it and I managed to find my old one in the garage. All the horizontal pieces will get vinyl.






The plan was to open the side storage compartments from the side so rod holders and whatnots could go on top but it's kind of low. Opening from the top would be more better if were possible. Maybe a double piano hinge is what it needs so it could fold out like old car hoods used to do.


----------



## water bouy (Aug 22, 2017)

Got a few pieces covered and one hatch installed. Weldwood contact cement seems to work well with vinyl.











The Nikon digital camera I use suffers from "barrel distortion" which warps everything. The hatches are going on top.


----------



## water bouy (Oct 27, 2017)

The boat project has slowed to a crawl between work and chasing whatnots. It's rated for a 40 so I looked around for the lightest one I'm aware of and turned it into a tiller.


----------



## Duke62 (Oct 28, 2017)

Looking good. I like the vinyl and cosidering using some on my build.


----------



## water bouy (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks Duke. I like vinyl and aluminum composite panels. Even though they cost more up front you only have to do it once.

That electric start 40 Mariner weighs 160 lbs on my bathroom scales. Wish I could say the same.


----------



## water bouy (Nov 3, 2017)

The rear bench sits so low there's no way to get cables under it to the batteries up front so I'm thinking of a 1 1/4" hole all the way through it and run wiring inide the compartments. It needs the battery cable, trolling motor cable, light wire and fish finder wire. I'll pipe through the bench and bush each end unless there's a reason not to do it. I'm guessing it wouldn't compromise the strength of the bench?


----------



## DaleH (Nov 3, 2017)

water bouy said:


> I like vinyl and aluminum composite panels. Even though they cost more up front you only have to do it once.


Ditto ... marine vinyl is AWESOME! My rig is 20-years old this year and after a good pressure washing ... it looks like new!


----------



## water bouy (Feb 9, 2018)

Today felt like spring so I uncovered the boat and cut two pieces for the front benches and one for the bow. Last year I rattle canned the inside a white color to keep it cool in the sun. This project may be ready by the time I'm too old to fish. So far I bought 4 sheets of 6mm alum composite panels weighing 45 lbs each, almost identical to 1/2" plywood. A good thing on such a light boat.


----------



## ncfishin (Feb 9, 2018)

Looks good bud. I got a lot of things going on too. Priorities, right. Good to see you got the cover off the boat.


----------



## water bouy (Feb 10, 2018)

Thanks, nc. I think working on it is almost as much fun as fishing.

The deep cycle battery is going up front but I'm debating where to put the starting battery. Side by side would be ideal to counter the weight in the back. 

Came across a good tutorial on wiring but no charger is mentioned. 
https://newwiremarine.com/how-to/wiring-a-boat/

Minn Kota makes an on-board charger that looks good.
https://www.amazon.com/MinnKota-Board-Battery-Charger-Banks/dp/B0042T4GIW?tag=pda0e-21


----------



## water bouy (Feb 16, 2018)

Cut a piece this morning and mocked it up before the rain got here.






Been making rod holders out of a piece of starboard I got off ebay.


----------



## water bouy (Mar 4, 2018)

Doubled up on the panels for the front hatch. The lift support works better than expected. 
https://www.amazon.com/Apexstone-22-5lb-Spring-Support-Shocks/dp/B01AHHCHBK/ref=pd_sbs_201_7?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01AHHCHBK&pd_rd_r=GRJ0HZ9MVQ6YSGQSRCGC&pd_rd_w=2HBR6&pd_rd_wg=GsHQf&psc=1&refRID=GRJ0HZ9MVQ6YSGQSRCGC







I hope the fish appreciate all this work.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 4, 2018)

Heck with the fish, I appreciate all of your hard work.

Nice.


----------



## gatorglenn (Mar 5, 2018)

Me too, looking great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks guys. I just hope the fish don't move away before it's done.

Today I cut in a vertical hatch to use all that space under the bow. Been looking around for a bow light and socket without much luck. Those stick-on strips looked good and then found out they're not approved by the coast guard I guess. It needs to be the post type higher than the trolling motor.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 5, 2018)

Re "Barrel distortion". Pretty much every camera, other than "view" cameras, have that issue. Don't worry about it. 

Most people who view digital pictures are so used to it that they don't even see it.


----------



## water bouy (Mar 8, 2018)

There's a lot of room in there and all the other places. Not sure how it'll feel to have an uncluttered boat.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 8, 2018)

If it were mine, it wouldn't be uncluttered for very long.


----------



## water bouy (Mar 8, 2018)

Haha. Come to think of it I said the same thing about my garage.


----------



## water bouy (May 5, 2018)

Got the floor in up where the batteries go and added more foam up front so it'll have more than it did from the factory.

Also mocked up a shifter handle using 1/2" 6016T6 rod from Onlinemetals and then bored out two galvanized nuts between nylon washers. I'm thinking the inside nut will get JB Weld and the outside one will get a pin. Connecting the shifters with 1/4 aluminum rod from Lowes and two female rod end bearings from Carnell Sales. The shifter handle is from Crowley. Total parts about $40. Trying not to put new holes in the steering bracket.

I expect to be fishing in 2 or 3 years. Heh.


----------

